# fishing local pay lakes in the springfield area



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I am a fanatic about fishing for big cats, I mean who isn't, but the fact is that where I live there isn't alot of access to big cat (shovels) filled waters around the springfield area. So the next best thing is to look into pay lakes. I like to fish at beaver lake (up form the CJ Brown spillway) I know some guys that have fished there for many years including my uncle who grew up fishing there with my grandfather, his dad, back when Ottis owned the lake, and my dad after marrying into the family, has fished there with my uncle. So overall I know quite abit about the lake and was wondering what everybody thinks about the lake and to possibly get some advise about where anyone thinks a good spot to fish is or where they like to fish in the lakes.


----------



## catfisher81 (May 6, 2006)

i live in miamisburg now but i used to fish beaver all the time when i was in north dayton.it has always been a great lake for me and my family.let me know how it is now, havnt been in a few years. staff has always been very friendly too.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish it brother. Fish it hard. In fact, please, please tell everyone that will listen about it and/or other paylakes. It is perfectly legal. As long as the paylake is not buying the fish from private individuals, they are fine. I can honestly say that I hope you catch multiple 40# flats that are currently in there.

The more people that are at paylakes, the less people are on the rivers. See we all win!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

I hate to admit it but thats how im starting to look at it also.


good luck fishing there.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm serious, the more that are at paylakes means the more river access we have. I guess us Riverfishermen are a different breed. 

Trap.... You still have an open invite down here. If you can come down we'll hit the GMR, who knows maybe we'll get lucky.


----------



## catfisher81 (May 6, 2006)

hey where you guys from? located in miamisburg here. gmr is 2 min from my house


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

I am definatly interested. Whats area of the GMR do you fish? I really want to make it down there.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i used to fish beaver lake a lot back in the late '80's and early '90's during the winter for burbot. it was one of the better lakes around as far as stocking goes but it got rather crowded during the summer so i never fished it for cats. i know the contour of the lakes quite well and i would say the best areas for big cats are from mid-lake towards the north-eastern/eastern shores (towards CJ) on both lakes. just keep an eye on where the "regulars" fish. as with any paylake, or old gravel pit like that, the best fishing is going to be on the end where the southwest/west wind blows in, deep during the day and closer to the banks at night. and H20 Mellon, i couldnt agree more with your philosophy! besides, the rivers around here dont have big cats anyways


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

wow so now there is 2 people in the state of ohio who fish paylakes every now and then.


----------

